# Gibson Les Paul Studio Nashville Flood Anniversary...in stores...



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

It looks like the new Gibson Les Paul Studio Nashville Flood Anniversary are already in stores selling for about $1500.00...These are commemorate the Nashville Flood that Gibson experienced last year...

Central Music


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

There is a reason for the choice(s) of finish...but I don't find the finishes appealing, personally

Description: Made to commemorate the 1 year anniversary the devastating flood in Nashville that overtook the Gibson factory in 2010, this Les Paul Studio features a truly one-of-a-kind finish. *Available in both green swirl and blue swirl, these finishes are an homage to the paints that decorated the Gibson factory floor following the flood. The story is that once the flood had subsided this is what the floors at the Gibson factory looked like. All the paints from the machines and all the guitars had mixed together and created a swirl-like finish on the floor. *This les paul is not only a symbol of growth for Gibson but also a reminder of the devastating effects that Mother Nature can throw our way. Only 400 of each color are being produced and each come with their own hard Gibson case.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

The idea for the finish was "borrowed" by a forum member's product suggestion on Gibson's Talk to Henry Forum found here...

Gibson Guitar Board

To my knowledge...the member was never acknowledged or thanked for the idea...I think a little lightbulb went off in Gibson's collective head..."CA CHING"...!!!...Let's profit from the situation by releasing a "commemorative" model...

What next...???...The Gibson Tsunami Model...???...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I like the swirl, but it really needs a different binding.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I like the swirl, but it really needs a different binding.


Not a different binding,... just a binding.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Absolutely love that green, but agree with Mark that this would be so much sweeter with a binding.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

On a closer look, it does appear to be a binding, but I think it is just finish, a faux binding, just like on the goldtop tributes.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i like it the way it is...the blue one...not so much the green one...although cheaper would nice


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I've been all over the Gibson.com site and can find NO mention of this model whatsoever!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Hamstrung said:


> I've been all over the Gibson.com site and can find NO mention of this model whatsoever!


This link was just posted...

Gibson.com: Gibson USA Anniversary Flood Les Paul Studio


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Strictly a moneymaking venture I'm afraid...


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome to GibsonFoundation.org - making the world a better place for children

Their doing their part. It's musicians like you that buy their products that help them help others.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Reminds me of my bowling ball ..............


----------

